# Kona Paddy Wagon or Genesis Flyer?



## rshall (2 Aug 2009)

Looking to get either one of these next year when work does the cycle to work scheme. I have ridden a single speed converted mountain bike and loved it. Initially will be for leisure/fitness but may be used for commuting in a few years time if I change locations.

So what do people recommend? Any other 'mainstream' bikes I should consider? Any issues with either of these? One downside, have to go through Halfords to get the bike


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Aug 2009)

my current C2W ends next month  Tempted to buy another bike, I quite like the Genisis and the Kona in the flesh looks good. The Kona will take mudgaurds, which I think for a commuter needs some consideration.

Just to add, 2010 models will be released in next few months and they do seem rather expensive for what they are ? Both over £540


----------



## Vikeonabike (2 Aug 2009)

I've got the Paddy Wagon and love it...Not ridden the Flyer so I am unable to comment. The '10 Paddy Wagon in light blue instead of grey looks lush....

Test ride them both and then decide!


----------



## Rhys_Po (2 Aug 2009)

Hold fire!

I am positively drooling over http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebicycleescape/3554399051/This!


Well worth waiting for!


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Aug 2009)

You posted that new Langster last week and got me all excited Rhys  Any word on when it will be available?


----------



## Rhys_Po (2 Aug 2009)

Not yet - I am scouring the web for news almost daily, such is the hold that this seductive minx of a bike has over me. I haven't been this excited since discovering the Grattan catalogue lingerie section when I was twelve.

I'm just trying to work out how to explain to the Mrs that getting one a couple of months after just buying a new Fixie isn't a frivolity. Maybe I'll remind her of how I ditched my ex GF for her in the first place


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Aug 2009)

Lol 
Well... maybe you can "store" it at my place  I promise I will answer the door when you come over and absolutely would not sneak out for early morning rides on it!


----------



## andylaw79 (3 Aug 2009)

Rhys_Po said:


> Hold fire!
> 
> I am positively drooling over http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebicycleescape/3554399051/This!
> 
> ...



Is that new Langster a ltd edition? Just that on the Evans site the 2010 model they show doesn't look like that.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/langster-2010-road-bike-ec019547


----------



## Rhys_Po (4 Aug 2009)

It was 'leaked' from the Specialized 2010 dealer catalogue apparently. Some conjecture that it may be available as a frameset only.


----------

